# What can I stock a 20 gallon with?



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a 20 gallon that's just about done with its cycle. I have a dwarf gourami in my 10 gallon and a bristlenose pleco. Also 5 neon tetras. What are some other good tank mates? Thank you!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

eep! glad you're moving the pleco to the 20, 10 gallons is too small!

we need to know water parameters (hardness, pH, etc) to recommend fish as these are really important to their health


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

More gourami ?? Some barns are good fish, tiger barbs.. Cory cats .. You have loads of choice in a 20 gal. You could even start a sorority of female bettas


----------

